# Website - construction question



## silence882 (Jul 10, 2006)

As many of you may know, I have a website. On that note, I have a [hopefully] brief question about proper syntax.

In the main folder I have an index.html page which serves as the default page for the site. In that same folder I have a sub-folder 'paphspecies'. Inside the paphspecies folder is another index.html. In order to link to the paphspecies index.html from the main folder, do I just use the tag:

<a href="paphspecies"></a>

Or is there something I'm missing? In the website checker thing that comes with the webhosting, I keep getting Error 301: moved permanently

But when I actually go to the page through my browser, everything loads just fine.

Any help would be appreciated!

--Stephen


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 10, 2006)

try this:

<a href="paphspecies/index.html"></a>


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 10, 2006)

try <a href="./paphspecies/index.html"></a>

It never hurts to be more formal in your location.


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh, and you may need some text inside that anchor in order to actually get something to link to...

<a href='paphspecies/index.html'>paphspecies</a>


----------



## gore42 (Jul 10, 2006)

If I understand you correctly, you might want to try " ../paphspecies" instead of "paphspecies". Actually, the proper syntax might include another slash at the end, but it obviously will work either way (since it works as it is).

- Matt

Oops, I had an extra "." in there. And of course Tien is right; that's from another directory... shouldn't be necessary from the home page.


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 10, 2006)

../ to move out of a directory back to the previous directory.

<a href="foldername/filename.html"> </a>


----------



## Marty (Jul 13, 2006)

you may also include a target="_blank" if you want it to open in a new window

ie. <a href="paphspecies/index.html" target="_blank">Click here</a>


----------



## silence882 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for the tips, guys.

I'd like to leave out the 'index.html' part of the links, if possible. I will try out some of the suggested combinations.

--Stephen


----------



## Marty (Jul 13, 2006)

no problems

<a href="paphspecies" target="_blank">Click here</a>

should work just as well


----------

